

Milk doesn't prevent broken bones - pshin45
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/3/7149943/the-idea-that-milk-prevents-broken-bones-is-an-udder-sham

======
mikecb
Sweden, where the sun doesn't shine enough to induce a great deal of natural
vitamin D production, might not be the best place for such a topic with so
many contributing factors. Vox could have written a very interesting article
about how to read individual medical studies, the limits of statistics and
specific populations, and many other things. But sadly, they did not.

------
IvyMike
For any food with a large and well-known lobby behind it, look at any health
claims with a very skeptical eye.

~~~
DanBC
Fiction: "Milk, Sulphate, and Albie Starvation" deals with someone who
realises he is lactose intolerant, and who suggests giving up milk to a bunch
of people. The Milk Marketing Board see the slump in sales and decide to act -
by sending an assassin.

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/094779591X/](http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/094779591X/)

I really liked it, but I read it many years ago.

